# Form 888 - Question 5



## lamco2912 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am filling out form 888 for a friend and am unsure what type of information I should put for question 5; "State any other matters you wish to ass in support of the visa application"
Can someone give me any help with this?

Cheers!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, that section is just for including any facts or points that you haven't previously addressed in the rest of the form regarding the relationship. So, anything you can add to support their application that the relationship is genuine and continuing. 

Most of the people who wrote our form 888s left that question blank. One person (my mum) included that they were in regular contact with my husbands mom online and that they have developed a warm friendship with one another after they met as a result of my relationship with my husband.


----------

